# First WHV - Traveling Alone



## Jordanlouise (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Jordan Louise Hill and I live in Stevenage in England. I am traveling for the first time alone to Australia and I am so excited!

I leave on the 16th October and I am flying to Sydney.

I thought I would join this site to find friends and read the useful information that people post.

If anyone wants to talk just let me know. I am very friendly and love meeting knew people so don't hesitate to say heeeeeeeey!


----------

